# Need some help on a couple Toros I’m looking at



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

Looking for some opinions here as this is my first gas powered blower. I have narrowed my search down to Honda or Toro, knowing I’d have to find a ridiculous price on a Honda. I have found however a 1028 Powershift OXE in very nice shape for $750 or a brand new(was unboxed but never ran) 1028 LXE for $1000, obviously been sitting a bit, unsure of gas was ever put in but the bars haven’t even been assembled so I assume no gas. From what I can tell the only differences are that the OXE will have the Briggs and Stratton engine where the LXE will have the Tecumseh engine. Is there any other differences I should know or one better than the other? 

I don’t think there is much of a difference but I want a snowblower that will last. I don’t have a giant driveway but the end does get buried by the plow often so I want something that can handle clearing it, and tax return has arrived so also not in a rush if those are both overpriced, but compared to new I feel they are both fair. If I am ever able to add my shop that I have planned I will be adding a considerable driveway along with that so planning ahead a bit.

I appreciate any input!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I have no experience with the second blower, but the 1028 Powershift is one of the best ever.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm confused.. Brand new LXE w/a Tecumseh engine? Tech has been out of the engine manufacturing bidness for at least 15 years?


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a 1028 LXE and love it. It really should be called a 1128 LXE because I replaced the blown up motor (my fault) with a bigger one.


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmm I didn’t think it was that old. When I looked up specs on the LXE the only differences I could find were that that LXE had the Tecumseh. It has been sitting but I don’t think that long. From the pictures I can see the “Snow King” on the motor which I’m told was a Tecumseh?


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

I also found one review that mentioned that the LXE had sheer pins on the auger like most blowers do, but looks like the OXE has no sheer pins due to the gearbox design. Not sure if this is true or maybe was a change during production. I don’t mind sheer pins protecting the gearbox but if the OXE B&S engines are still being produced and has a stronger gearbox then maybe I would be better off with the cheaper, newer designed OXE?


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

guybb3 said:


> I have a 1028 LXE and love it. It really should be called a 1128 LXE because I replaced the blown up motor (my fault) with a bigger one.


 Guybb3, did your LXE have the Tecumseh motor?


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

So looks like Tecumseh production ended in 2008 but was started again in 2010 by LCT who brought back the snow king line and still produces parts under the Tecumseh name.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

MrElectric03 said:


> So looks like Tecumseh production ended in 2008 but was started again in 2010 by LCT who brought back the snow king line and still produces parts under the Tecumseh name.


I had no idea. Thx.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

MrElectric03 said:


> So looks like Tecumseh production ended in 2008 but was started again in 2010 by LCT who brought back the snow king line and still produces parts under the Tecumseh name.



If the motor on the LXE is a flat head Tecumseh motor, then it is around a 2008 model. LCT and all other current manufactures only produce overhead valve style motors.


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

That makes sense. I’ve tried to do some more research and looks like the LXE was made until 2008 and OXE with B&S cameout around 2009. The OXE has sold so I’ll take a look at the LXE this weekend. Makes me awful nervous to buy a motor that’s been sitting for ten years even though it’s brand new. I certainly can’t see paying the $1000 asking price, am I off base?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Toro has never used LCT engines. After Tecumseh engines folded in 2008 they had Briggs until around 2012-2013 then Briggs contracted snow engines to China and Toro went to Loncin (which they'd already been using for some time in single stages). Tecumseh parts are also made by Certified Parts Corporation, not LCT. All LCT has is the old Tecumseh IP (names and engine designs-the latter of which they've never used due to emissions compliancy).

If you found a Toro with a Tecumseh its at least 8-9 years old. You can use the serial for confirmation. First digit will most likely be a 2 for 2000 and second digit will be the exact model year so 28xxxxxx would be 2008.

Also pretty sure Toro stopped using "LXE" in 2009-2010 as the L was for L-Head. "O"XE is for Overhead.



The Tecumseh flat heads are pretty bullet proof. Just a bit harder to start, tad worse on fuel, noisy, and they stink (rich exhaust) compared to something more modern. I wouldn't pay a grand personally but for what its worth I think those retailed for around $1500. Thing is you can get a new 928OAE for $1350 complete with warranty. LXE might be worth it if you can get them to $750. I do like the mechanical trigger steering that the LXE and OXE had over the auto turn diffs since its a locked axle until you don't want it to be as opposed to the diff releasing a wheel because you hit the edge of a drift. For what that's worth. Other than the engines the machines really didnt change much at all until these last couple winters.

Toro has never really had shear pins in the normal sense. Even the old barrel augers on Power Shifts and before were just zinc plated grade 5 bolts. Power Max from early to today are no different. Its still grade 5 zinc plated bolts. They just changed the thread size and length. You might still break them if you catch a piece of debris so I don't totally get the "no shear pins" marketing myself.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

MrElectric03 said:


> Guybb3, did your LXE have the Tecumseh motor?


Yes. The carb linkage froze up on me and when I started it on a bitter cold morning it raced into the stratosphere. I managed to calm it down after a few seconds but it was too late.


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

SnoThro said:


> Toro has never used LCT engines. After Tecumseh engines folded in 2008 they had Briggs until around 2012-2013 then Briggs contracted snow engines to China and Toro went to Loncin (which they'd already been using for some time in single stages). Tecumseh parts are also made by Certified Parts Corporation, not LCT. All LCT has is the old Tecumseh IP (names and engine designs-the latter of which they've never used due to emissions compliancy).
> 
> If you found a Toro with a Tecumseh its at least 8-9 years old. You can use the serial for confirmation. First digit will most likely be a 2 for 2000 and second digit will be the exact model year so 28xxxxxx would be 2008.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info SnoThro, that clears up a lot. If there is not much different I figure worst case is either it runs for a couple seasons or maybe never throws a single flake and I can put a B&S in its place, which are readily available. 

I also like the trigger steering. I had narrowed it down to Toro, Honda, or Ariens because most I read and heard talking to people is they last the longest. The way it was explained and made sense that the steering on the Ariens is great for curves and trigger steering makes quick turns easier. My driveway and walkway is all squared so it’s alot of 180* turns for me.


----------



## MrElectric03 (Feb 27, 2019)

Well I ended up buying the LXE. It is in fact brand new. Bars were never mounted, never had gas in it, all paint is perfect. I will change the oil before I fire it up just to be safe but it spins very nicely with the pull cord. They had lost the manual but I have been able to figure it out so far and sure I can easily find it online. I really appreciate the help and suggestions!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

MrElectric03 said:


> Well I ended up buying the LXE. It is in fact brand new. Bars were never mounted, never had gas in it, all paint is perfect. I will change the oil before I fire it up just to be safe but it spins very nicely with the pull cord. They had lost the manual but I have been able to figure it out so far and sure I can easily find it online. I really appreciate the help and suggestions!


congrats on the purchase!! for an owners manual go on toro's website and click on manuals then enter the serial number of your machine, the downloaded manual is free


----------

